# Port Soderick Isle of Man update - June 2018



## jhluxton (Jul 7, 2018)

I am posting this as an update to my previous thread:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...ebruary-2011-a-2.html?highlight=Port+Soderick

I revisited Port Soderick a few weeks ago and discovered that all the debris from the hotel has been removed.

Repair work on the former dance hall / arcade building has been completed with the roof repaired and new shutters on the doorways. Interestingly the former paddling pool has been cleared out of pebbles. One wonders who went to the trouble of doing this or was it as a result of tidal action. Anyway a few photos:


































For more please click here:
https://www.jhluxton.com/Isle-of-Man/Industrial-Archaeology-of-Manx/


John


----------



## muppix (Jul 10, 2018)

The Portaloo suggests more work is about to follow ... will be interesting to see what happens here.


----------



## woody65 (Jul 18, 2018)

Houses/flats are going to be built, it will also be behind locked gates.


----------



## jhluxton (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there not a public footpath along the promenade from the steps leading up to marine drive which follow the route of the funicular railway?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Excellent! I have had a good explore in that building!


----------

